# Computer VS Car



## norgeskog (Feb 20, 2005)

I am certain all of us has at one time or another has been upset with the computer, read on and never be mad at it again.  I love this.

For all of us who feel only the deepest love love and affection for the way computers have enhanced our lives, read on.  At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the auto industry and stated, "If GM had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon."

In response to Gates' comments, General Motors issued a press release stating:  If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics:

1.  For no reason whatsover, your car would crash twice a day.

2.  Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car.

3.  Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason.  You would have to pull to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut of the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue.  For some reason, you would simply accept this.

4.  Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to re-install the engine.

5.  Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would only run on five percent of the roads.

6.  The oil, water temperature and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed An Illegal Operation" warning light.

7.  The airbag system would ask "Are You Sure?" before deploying.

8.  Occasionally, for no reason whatsover, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

9.  Every time a new car was introduced, car buyers would have to learn how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.

10.  You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.

Please share this with your friends who love - but sometimes hate, their puter.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats funny Norgeskog. Thanks.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 20, 2005)

> 5. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would only run on five percent of the roads.



You can say that again!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 20, 2005)

LOVE this article!!!!    


Especially 





> 7. The airbag system would ask "Are You Sure?" before deploying.



LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> LOVE this article!!!!
> 
> 
> Especially
> ...


that and number 6 was pretty funny too


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Great info, Sure got a few giggles from it.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 21, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> > 5. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would only run on five percent of the roads.
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that again!



wasabi I  knew that #5 woulc be your favorite.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW I sent this to MSN and they sent a note back to me to not do it again.


----------

